# Please advise :/Will changing my appearance change my attitude?



## lola09 (Oct 16, 2010)

Nothing major like surgery or anything, but my attitude has been very negative about myself lately. Low self esteem etc. My husband's been gone for 3 days now and in those 3 days I've lost 7 lbs and I'm thinking of doing some outer work on me. Maybe he'll notice the positive change when he gets home Monday. I think it'll help me feel better about myself and maybe then I'll radiate positivity. Please advise????


----------



## lovelieswithin (Apr 29, 2010)

for sure! if I didn't rearrange furniture or get a new hair color once a year I would feel BLAH! change can definately bring you more self esteem and a different outlook! sounds like you're gearing up for hubby's return: nothing is sexier to a man than confidence! get out there and seek change: salon makeover, dance lessons, new sport or hobbies, new skills like cooking, new nightlife interests and fresh ideas on date nights! =) be sexy, fun, confident and a bit mysterious!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lola09 (Oct 16, 2010)

lovelieswithin said:


> for sure! if I didn't rearrange furniture or get a new hair color once a year I would feel BLAH! change can definately bring you more self esteem and a different outlook! sounds like you're gearing up for hubby's return: nothing is sexier to a man than confidence! get out there and seek change: salon makeover, dance lessons, new sport or hobbies, new skills like cooking, new nightlife interests and fresh ideas on date nights! =) be sexy, fun, confident and a bit mysterious!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! I got my nails done yesterday and believe it or not, it does make me feel better about myself. Who knew? I'm hoping he'll at least be calm enough to sit down and let me lay all the cards on the table. New attitude new me. *Crossing fingers*


----------

